# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Eiweiβ brot (ψωμί πρωτεΐνης)

## kwstasgr90

Δεν είναι συνταγή αλλα νομίζω ότι αυτο είναι το μέρος που πρέπει να το ποσταρω.
Λοιπόν ζω στη Γερμανία και μια μέρα που είχα παει για ψώνια στο supermarket βρήκα το eiweiβ brot προσωπικά πρώτη φορα βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.
Αναλογίες στα 100g
Brennwert 1159 kj / 279 kcal
Eiweiβ 23,4g
Kohlenhydrate 5,3g
Davon zucker 1,4g
Fett 15,5g
Davon gesattigte fettsäuren 1,9g
Ballaststoffe 12,2g
Natrium 0,53g
Να συμπληρώσω ότι το βρήκα σε συσκευασία των 400g στην τιμη των 2€.
Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στην Ελλάδα;
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για το προϊόν , αξίζει να συμπεριληφθεί στην διατροφη μας;

----------


## Gianna

> Δεν είναι συνταγή αλλα νομίζω ότι αυτο είναι το μέρος που πρέπει να το ποσταρω.
> Λοιπόν ζω στη Γερμανία και μια μέρα που είχα παει για ψώνια στο supermarket βρήκα το eiweiβ brot προσωπικά πρώτη φορα βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.
> Αναλογίες στα 100g
> Brennwert 1159 kj / 279 kcal
> Eiweiβ 23,4g
> Kohlenhydrate 5,3g
> Davon zucker 1,4g
> Fett 15,5g
> Davon gesattigte fettsäuren 1,9g
> ...


΄Μπόμπα, ε; Ψωμί με 23 γρ. πρωτεϊνης;;; και μόνο τόσο λίγους υδατάνθρακες;;; Για ψωμί βέβαια έχει αρκετά λιπαρά, αλλά ίσως είναι από τίποτα αλεύρι λιναρόσπορου π.χ.. Μπορείς να γράψεις συστατικά; Σε ποιο supermarket το βρήκες; (Όχι τίποτε άλλο, θα χτυπήσω ένα 3 ήμερο Γερμανία το Νοέμβρη σε μια φίλη μου, να το ψάξω. Εγώ όσο ήμουν Γερμανία πάντως δεν είχα βρει τέτοιο πράγμα. Σε ποιά πόλη είσαι; :02. Welcome:

----------


## grtech

Είναι ψωμί με βάση το ασπράδι αυγού.

Eiweiβ ασπράδι αυγού, brot ψωμί

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kwstasgr90

> ΄Μπόμπα, ε; Ψωμί με 23 γρ. πρωτεϊνης;;; και μόνο τόσο λίγους υδατάνθρακες;;; Για ψωμί βέβαια έχει αρκετά λιπαρά, αλλά ίσως είναι από τίποτα αλεύρι λιναρόσπορου π.χ.. Μπορείς να γράψεις συστατικά; Σε ποιο supermarket το βρήκες; (Όχι τίποτε άλλο, θα χτυπήσω ένα 3 ήμερο Γερμανία το Νοέμβρη σε μια φίλη μου, να το ψάξω. Εγώ όσο ήμουν Γερμανία πάντως δεν είχα βρει τέτοιο πράγμα. Σε ποιά πόλη είσαι;


Είμαι εξο απο Stuttgart, το βρήκα στα supermarket "penny" το είχαν βγάλει σε προσφορά για μια εβδομάδα. Την Τρίτη θα πάω στο "kaufland" (μεγαλύτερη αλυσίδα supermarket στην Γερμανία) για να δω μήπως το ξανά βρω εκει.
Συστατικά :
Wasser, weizeneiweiβ 12,8%, süβlupinenmehl, sonnenblumenkerne, Leinsaat Braun, süβlupinenschrot, Lein-saat hell, dinkevollkornmehl, apfelfaser,weizenkleie, dinkevollkornsauerteig getrocknet, hefe, jodiertes speisesalz, gewürze
Kann spuren von sesam, soja- und milcherzeugnissen enthalten.
Αν μπορει κάποιος ας κάνει μετάφραση τα συστατικά (καταλαβαίνω κάποια αλλα όχι όλα) γιατι είναι απο κινητο και δεν μπορω τα μεταφρασω τώρα.

----------


## Gianna

Eiweiß μπορεί να σημαίνει και ασπράδι ταυγού, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο στα συστατικά δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου σε αυγό.
Τα συστατικά είναι φυτικά. Αλεύρι από ντίνκελ ολικής, πρωτεϊνες σίτου, πίτουρο σταριού, αλεύρι λούπινου, ηλιόσποροι, λιναρόσπορος καφέ και χρυσός, μαγία, ιωδιούχο αλάτι και μπαχαρικά.
Και εγώ για Στουτγάρδη πετάω και θα πάω Καρλσρούη.

----------


## beefmeup

Eiweiß,ειναι η πρωτεινη γενικοτερα..

----------


## grtech

Έχετε δίκιο παιδιά, παρανόησης απο το μεταφραστικό του google.



Και απο τα συστατικά φαίνεται να έχει μόνο πρωτεΐνη απο σιτηρά.

----------


## kwstasgr90

Εμένα μου φαίνεται αρκετα καλο και το έχω συμπεριλάβει στην διατροφη μου μιας και είχα ένα μικρό κενό στις θερμίδες.
Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο; (αν είναι να κάνουμε εξαγωγές βρε παιδι μου)  :01. Smile:

----------


## kwstasgr90

> Και εγώ για Στουτγάρδη πετάω και θα πάω Καρλσρούη.


Αν πας με τρένο απο Stuttgart για Karlsruhe θα περάσεις απο την πόλη που μένω. (sachsenheim)
Κερναω καφε, ποτό, redbull sugarfrei,etc.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Gianna

> Αν πας με τρένο απο Stuttgart για Karlsruhe θα περάσεις απο την πόλη που μένω. (sachsenheim)
> Κερναω καφε, ποτό, redbull sugarfrei,etc.


Vielen dank für die Einladung :03. Thumb up:  Ναι, γιατί να μην το συμπεριλάβεις στη διατροφή σου, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Είπα ήδη στη φίλη μου να ψάξει. Εδώ έχω βρει ψωμία γερμανικού τύπου, σίκαλης, πολύσπορα κλπ., αλλά όλα είναι ψωμιά κανονικά, με τον υδατάνθρακά τους και σε καμία περίπτωση με τόση πρωτεϊνη. Καλά μεν, αλλά πάντως τα χει τα λιπάρά του και ο.κ δε χρειάζεται να εξορίσουμε τον υδατάνθρακα, εκτός αν καλύπτεσαι από αλλού (π.χ. Weizenbier  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green: ) και σου μένουν θερμίδες από πρωτεϊνη/λιπαρά.

----------


## kwstasgr90

> Vielen dank für die Einladung Ναι, γιατί να μην το συμπεριλάβεις στη διατροφή σου, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Είπα ήδη στη φίλη μου να ψάξει. Εδώ έχω βρει ψωμία γερμανικού τύπου, σίκαλης, πολύσπορα κλπ., αλλά όλα είναι ψωμιά κανονικά, με τον υδατάνθρακά τους και σε καμία περίπτωση με τόση πρωτεϊνη. Καλά μεν, αλλά πάντως τα χει τα λιπάρά του και ο.κ δε χρειάζεται να εξορίσουμε τον υδατάνθρακα, εκτός αν καλύπτεσαι από αλλού (π.χ. Weizenbier  ) και σου μένουν θερμίδες από πρωτεϊνη/λιπαρά.


Απο πρωτεΐνη και υδατάνθρακα είμαι κομπλε, ισως και λίγο παραπάνω απο το επιθυμητό (σε υδατάνθρακα) απο λιπαρά είχα εληψη και μου ήρθε γάντι το ψωμάκι αυτο. 
Θα κοιτάξω πια εταιρία το βγάζει στην αγορα μήπως σας βοηθήσω καθόλου στο να το βρείτε πιο εύκολα.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το ειχα κουτουλήσει σε ενα φούρνο στο Dusseldorf την Ανοιξη μόλις ειχε βγει απο το φούρνο!! :02. Shock:  Yammyyyyyy :03. Bowdown: 

Στο ψωμί αυξανουμε την πρωτεινη με τη χρηση των παρακατω υλικων:

αλευρι σογιας
πιτουρο βρωμης-βρωμη
γαλα σε σκόνη αντι για νερό.
αυγό
ταχίνι.
αγευστη πρωτεινη.
γιαούρτι.

Τα στερεα υλικά αντικαθιστουν εν μερει τα αλευρι
και τα υγρα το νερό.

Το αυγό και το γιαουρτι αντικαθιστουν μερος απο τα υγρα και απο τα στερεα υλικά της αρχικης συνταγής. Πειραματισμό θελει για οποιο ασχολειται με τη μαγειρικη.

Γενικά αμα το googlisete εχει αρκετες συνταγες.

----------


## kwstasgr90

Λοιπόν η εταιρία που το βγάζει στα ράφια ονομάζεται Mühlholf.
Ελπίζω να βοηθησα  :01. Smile:

----------


## George2411

To ξεθαβω το συγκεκριμενο topic (ελπιζω να μην σας ενοχλει) μιας και το αγορασα σημερα απο τα carrefour για οποιον ενδιαφερεται. 250 γρ 3.00 euro.
Πολυ καλο για τα λεφτα του μιας και αν αναλογιστουμε  το πακετο των 250 γρ. φτανει τα 55γρ περιπου πρωτεινης χωρια τα καλα λιπαρα και τους υδατανθρακες φυτικες ινες κτλ. 
Θεωρω οτι αν καποιος σαν εμενα εχει λιγη διατροφη σε λιπαρα και πρωτεινες και θελει ενα συμπληρωμα ειναι μια καλη και φυσικη λυση.
Ποσταρω και φωτο:

----------


## stef.

το εχω δει στα carrefour ....απλα η τιμη ηταν λιγο πανω απο τα 2Ε..

----------

